# New Member From North Dakota



## NoDakian (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm a new owner of a 2012 Outback 277RL. I live in North Dakota but picked up the camper at a dealership in Minnesota last Thursday for what I thought was a smoking deal (under 24k)! I love everything about this camper and can't wait to get some use out of it. This is my first camper so I am pretty excited! I looked all over the forum before deciding to go with an outback and it was great getting all the info that I did.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

North Dakota huh? So you use it on the 4th of July then winterize it? Sorry bad joke. Welcome to the site and you'll love the OB.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool floorplan!

Two entry doors...

Easy share bathroom...

Nice for camping with more than 2 people!!

Nice big 60 gallon grey tank...Oh yeah!

Gotta love it!

Have a great time in your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and WELCOME to Outbackers!!


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm also from North Dakota (Williston) welcome to Outbackers. And no FLYakman we don't use them on the 4th of July and then winterize, we're camping this weekend and hopefully a coulple more times yet this year, gotta make summer last even if we did scrape frost off the windows this morning. Gotta love North Dakota!!!!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Minnesota is not any different....have freeze warnings for tonight.
We went on our last camping trip last weekend and are now getting the camper ready for bed (we could go more but don't have the time with daughter's school events etc...)
I remember the climate from my school days at NDSU, and living in the lakes area.
And as mentioned previously, welcome to the forum!

bbwb


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! I'm just north of you in Winnipeg... Home of the Jets!!

We camp until our thanksgiving.. Oct 10 this year and then we winterize. We also go south for Jan and Feb.

Good to have you on board..

Len


----------



## NoDakian (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys! We are having a get together for work the weekend of October 1st so there is still time to get camping in, we are pretty hardcore up here hahaha. It is suppose to be in the 20's tonight but we will get through it!


----------



## dogmomnancy (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome to Outbackers! We are in Minnesota and camp with an Outback 250RS. Just finished our first season with it, having had tent trailers for the last 35 years. We absolutely love it! Especially the A/C during this last brutal summer!
Nancy (Prior Lake, MN)


----------

